# creating playlists ice cream sandwich



## stonetemplepilot (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't seem to figure out how to make a playlist on my phone
whenever i go to file explorer it only gives me the option to select a single file. What am i missing?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

You should be able to create a playlist using whatever program you're using for music play back.


----------

